# Brown Spotting/Bleeding for 5 days, but negative pregnancy test?! HELP!



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Please Help!

I feel like i'm going insane. We are on a natural cycle this month (waiting to see the consultant re: our treatment options). I decided to try Agnus Castus - also known as Chasteberry to help regulate my cycles and increase my progesterone levels. I was therefore really surprised to see spotting on Day 30!!! However, it has only been very light brown blood/bleeding which has been on and off for the last 5 days!!

Is this just a messed up period, or is there still a chance I could be pregnant?! I took a test yesterday, day 36 of my cycle and it was BFN.

My cycles were 38-42 days long prior to this. 

I hope the Agnus Castus hasn't screwed up my periods, but I cant see how... My progesterone was as low as 0.9 in December, but this month (after taking A/C) was 14.4 so a great improvement!! 

My doctor couldn't say whether I had ovulated or not?!

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks x


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

I haven't got any symptoms, except for some back ache last night and headaches the day before. Also I don't have AF pains, just dull aching and twinging x x x


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

When did you have the progesterone level of 14.4? x


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

I had the blood drawn on CD26 (I normally have long cycles, so was a guess) which was 5 days prior to the bleeding/spotting starting.

I'm so confused.


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

I have no clue as to whether or not I even ovulated. The doctor said they look for progesterone to be in the 20's/30's, but everywhere I've looked online it says above 10?!

I had the blood drawn 5 days prior to the bleeding starting, its supposed to be 7 days prior, so I don't know if that means my result should be higher or lower?!

I just want to see red blood so I can get this ridiculous idea of being pregnant out of my head!! I'm so confused. 

I've always had light periods, but there has been no red blood at all and its been so light!!

I know the chances are extremely slim  

xx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm so tired from the previous cycles/treatment and my hormones are playing havoc with me both physically and mentally.

This journey is so long and hard


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hmm at a guess, you ovulated a day or two before the blood test, so would expect your period to start somewhere around CD38.

Sometimes you just get random cycles, but taking the AC could also have caused the spotting.  You should stop AC at ovulation - can't remember the reason why, but there is one!

I can't explain the spotting, but would guess that as you are now 10 days past the blood test that you probably did ovulate and your period will become full flow in the next day or two.

ETA ....

A level of 30 and over is what they look for really - what might be causing confusion is that measurements in the UK and USA are different so you see different levels on the internet.  UK use nmol/ml and you're looking for 30 plus to confirm ovulation.  USA use ng/ml and are looking for about 15 plus to confirm ovulation.

Hope that helps, but any other questions, just ask x


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

So do you think I should expect my period to arrive in the next couple of days?? You don't think I could be pregnant with that progesterone level then?

xx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Why do you think the Agnus Castus could cause the spotting? 

I also read you should stop taking it after ovulation, but because I didn't know whether or not I'd even ovulated I carried on, only stopped it two days ago.

xx


----------

